# Bad Sources



## Guest (Jul 20, 2001)

I know that discussing good sources scares us; how about the guys out there that are bad sources. There are companies out there who sell fakes or don't deliver and I think we have nothing to lose by "outing" these guys -at least amongst ourselves. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Personally I feel this should also be done by e-mail or at least not post the specifics at first. But, I won't post about either bad or good. Just my feelings on the topic.

Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## sd_smoker (Dec 31, 1999)

Good idea! If no one feels comfortable posting these,
feel free to send me and email with the bad sources...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

ClubStogie CigarLinks is another good place to post your "good" or "bad" experiences. Since you can rate each resource (vendor) anonymously, it's a good place to leave this kind of feedback.

Just a thought...and of course a shameless plug!

Paul


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

I personally know of a "well-known" source for ISOMs who buys cigars on the grey market from Eastern Europe...their quality is suspect and he does not back up his product. Take care in the people you choose.

I do know that the vendor list on cigarweekly.com doesn't include him....if that helps.


A good cigar is a smoke.


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Sources? I have no idea what is being discussed here.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Good point duffer..

As Sgt. Schultz on "Hogan's Heroes" used to say...

I see nothing.
I hear nothing.
I know nothing


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

And you really believe that if anyone is searching this board for something that you want to hide, that your pleading ignorance is going to mean something? If you 'have no idea' or want to remain anonymous, why post at all!?!
For the rest of us, these posts could help avoid companies that are screwing us. Who cares if their names are out there?
Just my opinion.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rest thy sphincter!

May I suggest you re-read pds' post in this thread and look at the ratings on Cigar Links to answer your questions. In addition, there are many other sources on the internet that will provide you with the data you desire. Search them out as we all have had to do at one time or another.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Oct-16-01 AT 02:26 PM (CDT)]I'm open to all opinions/comments/ideas/relavations on this subject but.....
isn't it a bit "wiser" to discuss such things in a more private manner rather than on an open forum for anyone in the world to see. (Nudge, nudge, wink, wink, know what I mean?)


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Actually we could be putting our sources out of "our" business by posting them here or at any other public board (if you live in the US that is). This should be done by e-mail only and at the discretion of the person providing the info. You do still want to be able to order from the places you mentioned in the future don't you? JMHO


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

"Rest thy sphincter!"

Classic Phil!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Matt...
EXACTLY the point I was trying to make! Thank you for stating it so succinctly.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Guys, do you really think that our sources care if the US gov't knows about them? I have specifically spoken to three of my sources who welcome any additional free advertising space that we can provide. How hard do you think it would be for the Gov't to go into the cigar links page and see which companies are listed as selling ISOM's? I realize that discreetness has some purpose but so does outing bad sources to our fellow readers. What is going to happen? Are we going to be arrested for listing a company in our chat room that has bad cigars?? I don't think so. Besides, if the people that you are trying to avoid having see your "private e-mail" really want to, they will see whatever you post privately. mcgoospot


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Oct-16-01 AT 03:25 PM (CDT)]I have places I use that wish not to advertised. With that being said, theres others that work strictly on referral. Without a referral, expect an email saying "sorry, we dont ship to the US".
(no, dont ask)
The other thing I frown on is the posting of good sources without their consent first. I personally wont out my sources due to the fact that I would like to continue recieving cigars I order (meaning Im not going to help another buyer/retailer with major $$$ buying up all the aged stock). Concerning Customs....my opinion is if you hang a bone in front of a dog long enough, even if its not hungry, eventually it will go for it. Why tempt fate?

Now, concerning bad sources & rip off artists.....

Rule #1: if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is
Rule #2: if they do not accept major credit cards, be cautious
Rule #3: if they do not accept credit cards, they are most likely
just operating out of their home (many places in Spain).

Beware of 3rd party individuals that claim they supply cruise ships and can get you anything you want at cost + 10% (refer to rule #1)

Beware of places nobody has ever had good experience with. Keep in mind, even sources that were good at one time can go bad.

Just my 0.02 cents


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

The key is, those that want to be recognized on a public board will make themselves known on marketplace boards and so forth. If any of my sources that are not on public boards ever show up, I'm gonna be pissed. If you think it doesn't deter some retailers from shipping to the US you haven't been in this very long and don't know how many disappeared when things starting getting confiscated. Most retailers do not offer a guarantee and most people buying from them don't belive it or just ignore it. Then, when their product gets seized they bitch and moan about it on a public board, the retailer gets a bad rap and decides to not sell on the web to US customers anymore. If a retailer is deliberatly taking advantage of people I feel it is appropriate to post a comment but, the comment should be in general terms, i.e. "This such and such retailer in such and such country is ripping people off, if anyone wants some more info please e-mail me." I think that by not naming the source outright is an advantage to everyone. Then, when and if some responses from other people start coming in with similar experiences the word will get around without letting the whole world know.
Besides all of that, I'm a stingey person who wants to keep his sources secret so that the next time I order they have the stock I want. }>


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

We were typing at the same time! :7


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm just about outta here to go watch the Braves-D'backs game. I think I'll start out with an SLR PC from (transmission garbled) who are located in a western European country. If the Braves are playing well, I'll jack it up a notch and light up a RASS which I stealthly acquired from a wonderful source named (transmission garbled) in a country just off the coast of a large continent. Should Atlanta win, that calls for a celebration, definitely a BCG or Punch DC that has been properly aged before being sent to me by (transmission garbled) in a place about 4000-7500 miles from here. Of course, if the Braves lose, that will be no cause for joy so I'll simply fire up a Honduran Bolivar Fuerte 654 purchased on-line from JR Cigars in Burlington, North Carolina, USA.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Your point is well taken as to your sources. My only point is that when we know about bad sources we should inform our fellow LLG's. As always, I enjoy your opinion. mcgoospot


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

"Rest thy Sphincter"! Pretty good stuff there Flipflop. Alot good info posted here and if someone mistakes being discreet with being a sm[email protected] then that's okay. I did my hunting duties and also got the "sorry we don't ship to the U.S." garbage Poker referred to but I kept trying and found great sources from ##### and &&&&&&. Sorry, when I typed that they wouldn't work. 

A Nudge nudge and a wink wink to all you gorillas!

I don't have any idea what I'm saying but I hope none of you pick up on that.:7;-)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

mcgoospot,
I agree with the idea of outing the bad sources as long as its first hand experience and not something someone just heard. Personally I know of two in Spain, & one that claimed to be in the UK, and then theres the others that friends of mine were burned by.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

I'm pro revealing bad sources and anti revealing good sources.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2001)

Amen!
That's what I had in mind when I started this thread! (Along with getting some advise from the proctologist among us!)
So, any bad ones to "out"?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PPA (Proctological Problem Advise...aka...Which sources are the a$$----s out there) can be obtained in two ways:

1) In the relative privacy of a doctor's office (via e-mail or phone perhaps?)
or
2) Approaching a doctor in public (using a forum?) and dropping one's drawers.

My experience is that many 'doctors' in CS would be more than happy to share information and give advise via the first method but not the latter. Since joining CS, on several occasions, I have asked our more knowledgeable and experienced members (via private e-mails, the phone and in person) what they know about so-and-so sources; i.e. Have you done biz with them or know people who have? ... What are your/their experiences? ... Is this source reputable? ... etc. On every occasion, the CS members have been honest in their answers (both good and bad about sources) and thus quite helpful. They would NOT have shared this information with me had I asked for it in an open forum.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Problem is Jim, that sometimes "bad" sources for one person are good sources for another. I'm not necessarily talking about a vendor who has screwed a whole bucnh of people, instead one who for one reason or another has pissed off someone and now they feel the need to "get even." I'm sure there are people who you used to buy from who you've had a falling out with, but you being a man of class don't come ripping them apart. For some though, those who lack that decency, it could ruin a great source. I know I've had bad experiences and I will not buy from certain places again. But, other friends still buy from those places and have great experiences. I think it is better for a person to say, "I am thinking about buying from so and so, anyone have comments? Please e-mail me." Or, "I just had a bad experience with a vendor from (insert country here). Please e-mail me if you wuld like to know more." JMHO


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

::: nod, nod!
kfd


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

as my granny and mother so diligently taught me
(the hard way, with granny's homemade lye soap im the mouth)

" ifn you aint got nothin good to say dont say nothin at all"
cant say i always follow that advice still but i should and i do try
and dang that lye soap tastes awful........
and im a man who knows a little about bad tastes .......
bigg butts... macombos.......



i feel email is the only way to get answers
and all the sites have rating boards , some even with comments

kfd

P.S. phil you done it again! your comment made me choke on my chew!


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

It's threads like this that keep me coming back for more!

Flipflop, your spins on subjects keep getting better and better.:7


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DUFFER...
I take your comments with much appreciation and the recognition that you are obviously a gentleman of impeccable taste as well as a fine judge of character.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Fair enough. I'm always willing to flow with the consensus; however, I would have no problem posting my bad experiences if that were the consensus here.


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Flipflop,
I admire a guy who can flatter himself and a fellow gorilla equally with same statement.:7 
Nothing tops the "rest thy sphincter" to date!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

*RE: Cigars for*


----------

